# CSX Train and Sunset!



## JRE313 (Apr 23, 2013)

Check it Out!


----------



## pab (May 16, 2013)

I like this...   Always wanted to shoot some engines, just cannot find any near me that are not moving lol


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 17, 2013)

That is stunning!
i love trains.
N


----------



## tirediron (May 17, 2013)

I'm a huge ferroequinologist myself, and love virtually anything railroad, and while I think there's a good image here, I think it would be a lot better if the intensity of the processing was dialled back just a tad.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 17, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I'm a huge ferroequinologist myself, and love virtually anything railroad, and while I think there's a good image here, I think it would be a lot better if the intensity of the processing was dialled back just a tad.



+1

But still very nice!


----------



## baturn (May 17, 2013)

ferroequinologist   I like that. My grandfather was a station agent and telegrapher for the CPR. I got to travel a lot by rail, so it will always be near and dear to me also. Thanks to the OP and well done!


----------



## RoCkFoRdGuN (May 19, 2013)

Holy Crap dude thats insane seriously nice


----------



## JRE313 (May 19, 2013)

RoCkFoRdGuN said:


> Holy Crap dude thats insane seriously nice


Thank you!!


----------



## Tailgunner (May 19, 2013)

Outstanding Photo!!!


----------



## JRE313 (May 19, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> Outstanding Photo!!!


Thanks again


----------



## timor (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## DarkShadow (May 22, 2013)

Great photo.Growing up I got to see many trains as my dad used to work for Amtrak railroad at the diesel shop until he retired .He Inspected and repaired them and with out his approval to leave the station they stayed put. Do to the extremely loud engine's in the engine room he lost 75 percent hearing in both ears. He since past but it something I hope will stay with me for ever. Thanks for sharing,it brought back great memories.


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 22, 2013)

Freaky 

Nice!!


----------



## esteban022 (May 27, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Devinhullphoto (May 30, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## pisto1981 (May 30, 2013)

Lovely picture


----------



## PeterN (May 31, 2013)

This is a very good example of HDR technique and story working together.


----------

